

Why #4? - rbres
http://graph.facebook.com/4

======
lkrubner
Happens to me all the time. Assume the ids are drawn straight from a database
that has been set up to use integers for ids. Facebook was originally built
with PHP and MySql. This happens to me: I start a project, create a few user
accounts, and then delete them all. Then I create my real account. So I end up
with an id of 5 or 6.

The earlier accounts look like they were deleted:

[http://graph.facebook.com/3](http://graph.facebook.com/3)

